# Looking for Eddie Molloy ex Cape Wrath



## Tensing Ng (Robert) (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anybody know the whereabouts of Eddie Molloy from Liverpool he Jumped ship (Cape Wrath) in Auckland 1966. I am writing a book of seafaring days in the sixties, as I jumped ship at the same time Eddie is the last piece in the Jigsaw. would love to get in touch to share memories.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to SN. Cape Wrath was owned by Lyles of Glasgow. If you have no luck here, try www.scottishshipmanagement.com

John T


----------

